# Is this the time to buy/refine silver?



## Mmon2616 (May 2, 2014)

With silver so low is this a good time to buy/refine silver? Will it go back up? Does anyone have an idea on the future of silver?


----------



## GotTheBug (May 2, 2014)

Great time to stockpile, bad time to sell.


----------



## Drimacus (May 3, 2014)

Do an internet search with Google or other search engine and you will find lots of information on silver price manipulation. There is said to exist at least 143 "paper ounces" of silver on the COMEX market for each physical ounce, so institutions such as JP Morgan heavily influence silver price through COMEX by shorting and high frequency trading. JP Morgan is believed to have accumulated at least 200 million ounces of silver in downturns over the past few years, so there ought to be potential for future price appreciation. It's hard to see the price of silver getting much lower as it's now at or near the cost of production for many mines.


----------



## alexxx (May 3, 2014)

It's always a good time to buy, and always a good time to sell.

There's no such things as good or bad times to buy or sell precious metals...

It's all about how much you pay for your material, how much you sell it for and the profit you generate.


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 3, 2014)

Drimacus, 

I did research and found some things similar to what you found. Just curious on what people that refine thought. Thanks


----------



## Lou (May 3, 2014)

We have to inventory silver for electrolyte for our cells but I'm only using one and have 8 cells. Any bit of silver refining I do, the percentage I just keep as electrolyte. I think price is undervalued on it because I have had a lot of big buy (1-10 contracts/5-50K oz) inquiries that make me think there's a bit of a growing shortage out on market. 

Recently a similar thing with palladium metal--one can buy cast/machined Pd bar and make it into sponge and get a profitable premium. Political uncertainty can drive demand, especially if the uncertainty is in the country of a major producer.


----------



## Ian_B (May 3, 2014)

Always buying from people and always selling to the refiner (when I get enough to warrant a trip) The only thing that changes is the actual dollar amount I'm paying, Percentage wise it is staying about the same. Now if the market is starting to drop I might take what I have and make a quick trip and unload before my percentage of profit is whittled away to nothing. If the market is in an upward swing I might hold on a little longer than usual ( a week or two)to eek out an extra few bucks to cover the gas.

I will buy and sell silver if it goes down to $10.00 an ounce and I will buy and sell silver if it hits $1000.00 an ounce

I don't pay a huge amount of attention to the people trying to predict the future of the game. My refiner summed it up quite well when I asked him

Me: "Hey_____ So do you think the markets going to go up or down"
Refiner: "Yes"
Me:????????
Refiner: "It's going to go up, and it's going to go down"


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 3, 2014)

As always, it depends on what those 5 bankers in London daily do to set the prices.


----------

